# Imports being auto converted from raw to jpg



## richjjohn (Mar 24, 2019)

New to LRCC. I shot pix in raw only on my D610 and put them on Apple Photos. They are clearly identified as neff (or raw) on Photos. When I add them to LRCC they become jpg. Fortunately I noticed it before I did a mass import.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## richjjohn (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks, I solved the issue. I found a person with a similar problem on the Apple forum.
I set up a new folder on my desktop, then from Apple Photos I selected the pictures I wanted.
Next, I file/exported the pictures in "Original" format.to the new folder.
It was easy then to import/add the photos to LRCC.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.   Did you shoot NEF only or "RAW+JPEG".  Lightroom does not convert RAW images to JPEG.   Lightroom will convert your NEFs to DNG but these will still be a RAW DNG.  If you shot "RAW+JPEG", then the camera card contains both an NEF RAW file and a fully processed JPEG either on the same camera card or the NEFs go on the primary card and the JPEGs go on the secondary card depending upon your in camera settings.    Take a closer look at the file type on the camera card and make sure that the image file types that LR is getting ready to import are NEF.  
A RAW file is data and not image viewable.  The camera always produces a fully processed JPEG and this is what you see on the camera back.   This JPEG then becomes the thumbnail embedded in the NEF header or the JPEG can also be written to a separate JPG file.  Whether the NEF RAW file is saved depend upon the income setup. 
Another thing to consider.  Since NEFs are not RGB, the import process creates an RGB image for LR to process.  This RGB image remains in the computer as a Preview and is only made available in post process when you export to a RGB image format like JPEG or TIFF.  This exported file is not your original NEF as this retains all of the original characteristics as it did when it came form the camera.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2019)

richjjohn said:


> then from Apple Photos I selected the pictures I wanted.


. The Apple Photos app is an unnecessary part of your workflow.  You can and should import directly from the camera card to LR.   As you can see it was the Photos app that created the JPEGs that you imported to LR. 
FWIW, I have disabled the Photos app from starting up and running as a background task (taking up CPU cycles) The Photos app is not the default app for images since LR is my Image Data asset Manager.    I don't really use iCloud for photos since I have a Lightroom Mobile app on my apple devices and Lightroom CC for the web.   My Lightroom app of preference on my Mac is Lightroom Classic which at the moment is more robust than LRCC


----------



## richjjohn (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks clee01,
I was shooting only raw but I had downloaded the pics before I started using LRCC. I will take your advice and disable Photos App from now on.
As you will see above I did resolve my current issue.

richjjohn


----------

